# USC Admissions Webinar



## QueenV (Oct 8, 2020)

Greetings,

My name is Victoria and I would like to invite you all to attend the African American Cinema Society (AACS)'s admissions webinar for USC's School of Cinematic Arts. This webinar has been designed by current graduate and undergraduate students across the various divisions at SCA. We aim to share information about our approaches to the application process and our student experiences. Please note that all information is anecdotal and does not guarantee acceptance into SCA. This webinar intends to inspire prospective students and provide insight and helpful information to SCA applicants. This webinar is targeting Black and other underrepresented students but is open to everyone. Finally, I want to note that this webinar is especially important to me because I was once in your shoes, combing through the pages of this website to research everything I could to prepare a strong application. Now as an MFA student at USC's SCA, I want to give back. So, please RSVP here: USC African American Cinema Society          School of Cinematic Arts (SCA)                  Admission Webinar

Stay safe, stay well. Fight on!

- Victoria


----------

